# Lizenzfreie Sounds



## chmee (4. August 2005)

*Lizenzfreie Sounds und Samples*

http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/index.php
Scheinbar Anmeldung zum DL erforderlich.

http://www.findsounds.com/
AudioSuchmaschine

http://www.freeaudioclips.com/

http://www.moviesounds.com/

http://www.moviequotes.de/

http://wavcentral.com/

http://bigsamples.free.fr/

mfg chmee


----------

